# 1960 Ford Ranchero - Extreme Makeover - M105/M205 Tag Team



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1960 Ford Ranchero - Extreme Makeover - M105/M205 Tag Team*

Met this gentleman at our local Autozone and mentioned to him that his car was a great candidate for an extreme makeover; explained the process and gave him my phone number, figured like most people he'll never call. A few months later this guy calls me and reminds me of the car and asks if I still want to use it for an extreme makeover? Let's me know he's going to take his Dad in it for a car cruise and car show this upcoming Saturday, so I said... garage door is already open...

He purchased this 1960 Ford Ranchero off eBay in running condition for $900.00 and has been tinkering on it in his spare time while using it as a daily driver back and forth to the cement plant where he works. So the paint sits out in the Mojave Desert sun and bakes with a coating of all kinds of dust from the cement plant landing on it.

We did a *Test Spot* on one section of the driver's hood and the results were so dramatic we decided to tape off half the hood and do a before and after, side-by-side demonstration. Anyway, the two of us did the job in 6 hours start to finish.

Normally we would reach for M80 Speed Glaze as it will usually do a good job of chewing off the dead, oxidized paint from a single stage finish when used with a wool pad and a rotary buffer while gorging the paint with same type of polishing oils found in M07 but instead we decided to use SMAT products for the cutting and polishing. We used M105 with a rotary buffer and a wool cutting pad followed by M205 using a W-8000 foam polishing pad on a rotary buffer and it worked like a charm.

We did the optional step of re-polishing the single stage paint using M07 Show Car Glaze to really _*gorge*_ the paint with the high concentration of polishing oils found in M07 and then sealer the paint using NXT Tech Wax Paste version 1.0 (That's what I had in the garage).

After we got into it the owner commented how he wasn't aware how involved we were going to get as he thought we were just going to wax it.









*Products Used*
M105/W5500/Rotary Buffer - 1500 RPM
M205/W-8000/Rotary Buffer - 1500 RPM
M07 Show Car Glaze/W-8006/Dual Action Polisher - 5.0 Speed Setting
NXT Tech Wax/W9207/Dual Action Polisher - 4.0 Speed Setting

*Before*
*







*

*One half covered and taped-off*









*Before and after results*









*After*









*A few more from this Extreme Makeover...*














































From the back...





































*The roof was white in some places due to extreme oxidation.*









































































:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice turnaround


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a great pick-up,massive results :thumb:
Who won the game of twister


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Fantastic difference to a fantastic vehicle. Looks cracking. Do you normally accost people in the street?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

chisai said:


> Fantastic difference to a fantastic vehicle. Looks cracking. Do you normally accost people in the street?


When I'm out and about, if I see someone that looks like they are trying to figure out what to use to restore their car's paint I will usually walk up to them, introduce myself and then do my best to help them.

I was at auto parts store yesterday picking up a set of new headlights for my truck and saw a couple looking at all the waxes on the shelf, they were reading labels and comparing different products. I walked over, asked them what they were working on, what condition the paint was in and then shared with them a cleaner/wax that would do what they wanted.

I didn't stick around to see if the would believe me and take it to the counter and purchase it, I left it up to them but I did take a moment to try to help them.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great attitude Mike, hope they listened.


----------

